
The Pallets Project - rkda
https://www.palletsproject.com
======
notatoad
>Welcome to the Pallets Project... If you discover this right now, this is not
announced yet and work in progress :)

[https://www.palletsproject.com/blog/](https://www.palletsproject.com/blog/)

------
ajford
It'll be interesting to see what this becomes. Because most of this is(was?)
part of Pocoo.org, which IIRC was Ronacher's site as well.

Hope this doesn't mean Ronacher's abandoning these projects, he's been a great
influence with these projects. I've greatly enjoyed working with Flask,
Werkzeug, Jinja, and his other projects.

------
dontscale
Hopefully getlektor.com graduates to a top-level project there one day.

------
pmorici
I don't understand why they call Flask a "micro framework" as illustrated on
that page it requires all that other stuff to work.

~~~
marcosdumay
It does not require all that other stuff.

Flask requires a lot of other stuff, and most people choose to use it with
this other stuff highlighted on the page, but one can very well choose a
different set of stuff.

Personally, I don't like the idea, but the term "micro framework" is not
meaningless.

~~~
pmorici
I like Flask but the first time I tried to use it and found it had all these
dependencies I was disappointed. It kind of reminds if of when it was
fashionable for people to post headlines like, "I wrote a blogging platform in
5 lines of code" and when you go look at it they used some massive libraries
which are of course much more than 5 lines.

